#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  W Необуддизм - Википедия

## Алдын Хадыс

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC

----------


## Топпер

И?

----------

Буль (10.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2013)

----------


## Иляна

Такое впечатление, что информацию о буддизме автор получил регулярно просматривая программу "Максимум" (скандалы-интриги-расследования). Или это преподаватель "основ православной культуры" в средней школе.

Википедия потеряла для меня всякий авторитет, когда нашла в ней статью об одной своей знакомой. Обильно совокупляясь и бухая с арбатскими уличными художниками, она однажды намалевала картинку, какие рисуют трехлетние дети и огромному своему изумлению продала ее за 200 баксов. Википидийная статья же нагло приписывает ей окончание художественного училища и особый взгляд на искусство... Крендель, с которым она тогда жила, хвастал: выпить захочется - N. за 15 минут намалюет, продаст, мы потом неделю пьем! Откуда взялось училище и художественные искания, бередившие возвышенную душу, о которых сообщает Википедия - загадка. Вероятно многие ее статьи стоят так же мало, как та, о которой я рассказала. 

Почему недоумкам позволяют туда писать и никак их писанину не проверяют???

----------

Аурум (09.06.2013), Дордже (09.06.2013), Максимилианус (09.06.2013), Пема Ванчук (09.06.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> И?


Появление необуддизма стало возможным благодаря интенсивной экспансии на Запад ряда буддийских школ в 1950—60-е годы. Тхеравада, дзэн, буддизм Чистой Земли, школа Нитирэна и ваджраяна получили распространение в странах Запада. Это привело к появлению новых общин, таких как общины Оле Нидала, Согьяла Ринпоче, Тхить Нят Ханя, Сун Сана и большого количества других западных и восточных учителей. По мнению доктора исторических наук А. С. Агаджаняна, данные представители необуддизма, несмотря на своё стремление принадлежать традиционному буддизму, имеют существенные отличия от него[2]. Также к необуддизму относят японское социально-религиозное движение Сока Гаккай[3].

----------


## Ашвария

Однако, там есть и хуже. Особенно что касается высокодуховных личностей не-христианских конфессий. Кухня господина Дворкина, однако, жжёт.

----------

Аурум (09.06.2013), Иван Денисов (09.06.2013), Иляна (09.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC


Это в общем бред. Лучше говорить не о "необуддимзе", а о "современном буддийском сектантстве".

----------

Аурум (09.06.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Появление необуддизма стало возможным благодаря интенсивной экспансии на Запад ряда буддийских школ в 1950—60-е годы. Тхеравада, дзэн, буддизм Чистой Земли, школа Нитирэна и ваджраяна получили распространение в странах Запада. Это привело к появлению новых общин, таких как общины Оле Нидала, Согьяла Ринпоче, Тхить Нят Ханя, Сун Сана и большого количества других западных и восточных учителей. По мнению доктора исторических наук А. С. Агаджаняна, данные представители необуддизма, несмотря на своё стремление принадлежать традиционному буддизму, имеют существенные отличия от него[2]. Также к необуддизму относят японское социально-религиозное движение Сока Гаккай[3].


Процитирую здесь сообщение одного пользователя, которое, как мне кажется, к месту:




> Я конечно извиняюсь но буддизм не может быть тибетским или там монгольским или бурятским или индийским буддизм он общий  он один приводит к одному результату, конечно играет роль передачи и учителей, но по сути это условности, потому что ссе исходит от Будды Шакьямуни. Простите если кого обидел.

----------

Magan Poh (11.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (09.06.2013), Аньезка (09.06.2013), Аурум (09.06.2013), Буль (10.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (09.06.2013), Наталья (11.06.2013), Нико (09.06.2013), Паня (09.06.2013), Топпер- (09.06.2013)

----------


## Иляна

Может быть паранойя. Не спроста там Аум Синрике привели в пример. Чтоб как в анекдоте: "не помню, он украл или его обокрали, но осадок остался". Пусть и не буддисты они вовсе, но сам факт упоминания их в одном списке с буддийскими школами и даст поверхностному читателю недобрый осадок. 

"Известным исключением из последних отличий являлась террористическая организация Аум синрикё[2], которая частично заимствовала учение необуддийской секты Агон-сю" Вот к чему это? Взять бы, да написать в википедийной статье про православие, что "Белое Братство" частично заимствовало учение у РПЦ.

----------

Аурум (09.06.2013), Нико (09.06.2013), Топпер- (09.06.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Процитирую здесь сообщение одного пользователя, которое, как мне кажется, к месту:


Как раз таки, исследуя вопрос в национальных принадлежностях бурятский, тибетский, китайский и т.д. наткнулся на интересное определение статью в Википедии о буддизме, где введено такое понятие как "необуддизм". Поделился информацией с вами вот и все.

----------


## Нико

Ещё любопытно в этой статье, что центры Согьяла Ринпоче там упомянуты.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Кстати, там еще в статье о буддизме в Википедии еще введено понятие вульгарного или простонародного буддизма. В англоязычной версии статьи о буддизме в Википедии таких понятий пока еще нет.

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

......... а в  работе Розенберга похожее понятие вводится, интеллигентно и негрубо .......

----------


## Нико

> Кстати, там еще в статье о буддизме в Википедии еще введено понятие вульгарного или простонародного буддизма. В англоязычной версии статьи о буддизме в Википедии таких понятий пока еще нет.


А Вы авторов рассмотрите. Русскоязычных.И многое поймёте.

----------

Ашвария (09.06.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> ......... а в  работе Розенберга похожее понятие вводится, интеллигентно и негрубо .......


Ну тогда скоро введут мягко и не грубо в общеобразовательные учебники, хотя сейчас многие уже ищут информацию в открытых источниках, таких как Википедия, делают ссылки на тот же список литературы

----------


## Ersh

> Появление необуддизма стало возможным благодаря интенсивной экспансии на Запад ряда буддийских школ в 1950—60-е годы. Тхеравада, дзэн, буддизм Чистой Земли, школа Нитирэна и ваджраяна получили распространение в странах Запада. Это привело к появлению новых общин, таких как общины Оле Нидала, Согьяла Ринпоче, Тхить Нят Ханя, Сун Сана и большого количества других западных и восточных учителей. По мнению доктора исторических наук А. С. Агаджаняна, данные представители необуддизма, несмотря на своё стремление принадлежать традиционному буддизму, имеют существенные отличия от него[2]. Также к необуддизму относят японское социально-религиозное движение Сока Гаккай[3].


Надо полагать, что профессор Агаджанян мог бы поделиться исчерпывающим и всех устраивающим определением "традиционного буддизма". Это было бы прорывом в буддологии, и тянуло бы минимум на докторскую.

----------

Magan Poh (11.06.2013), Джа Рашин (09.06.2013), Кузьмич (09.06.2013), Нико (09.06.2013), Ридонлиев (02.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2013)

----------


## Джа Рашин

в википедии может писать кто угодно и этим пользуется порой кто угодно, даже не владея достоверной информацией о предмете обсуждения. После чего возникают нередко споры и взаимные правки статей. в любом случае есть возможность обсудить содержание статьи и внести предложения как по правке статьи так и на её удаление с указанием причин. Стоит учесть что люди разные, в т.ч. и модераторы и ни о какой беспристрастности не может быть и речи, несмотря что на это указано в правилах Википедии.

Можно лишь пожелать участникам Википедии по возможности скорее исправить статью или вовсе убрать эту писанину нескольких шарлатанов от науки.

----------

Иляна (09.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2013)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Ну тогда скоро введут мягко и не грубо в общеобразовательные учебники, хотя сейчас многие уже ищут информацию в открытых источниках, таких как Википедия, делают ссылки на тот же список литературы


...... а кто его читает. он же умер без малого 100 зим назад .....
И что - изощренная философия и психология буддизма всегда понятна простым практикам - аграриям?

----------


## Германн

> Может быть паранойя. Не спроста там Аум Синрике привели в пример. Чтоб как в анекдоте: "не помню, он украл или его обокрали, но осадок остался". Пусть и не буддисты они вовсе, но сам факт упоминания их в одном списке с буддийскими школами и даст поверхностному читателю недобрый осадок.


Не буддисты: буддисты не верят в Бога, не сливаются с ним.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C0%F3%...ED%F0%E8%EA%B8

"Бог, который покровительствует и руководит Аум синрикё — это Всевышний Бог Шива. Всевышний Бог Шива для Аум синрикё означает «наивысшее сознание», с ним объединяются и сливаются души достигших освобождения, находящихся в Маха-Нирване, также можно понимать в том же значении, как и саму Маха-Нирвану. В индуизме (индийской мифологии) тоже есть имя бога Шива, но это не более чем одно из тел его Воплощений. Также, Асахара Сёко является учеником Шивы и вместе с тем также является и феноменальным телом Шивы."

----------


## Топпер

> Надо полагать, что профессор Агаджанян мог бы поделиться исчерпывающим и всех устраивающим определением "традиционного буддизма". Это было бы прорывом в буддологии, и тянуло бы минимум на докторскую.


А он и так доктор. У него диссертация по социальной роли буддийской Сангхи в Индокитае.

----------


## Топпер

> Появление необуддизма стало возможным благодаря интенсивной экспансии на Запад ряда буддийских школ в 1950—60-е годы. Тхеравада, дзэн, буддизм Чистой Земли, школа Нитирэна и ваджраяна получили распространение в странах Запада. Это привело к появлению новых общин, таких как общины Оле Нидала, Согьяла Ринпоче, Тхить Нят Ханя, Сун Сана и большого количества других западных и восточных учителей. По мнению доктора исторических наук А. С. Агаджаняна, данные представители необуддизма, несмотря на своё стремление принадлежать традиционному буддизму, имеют существенные отличия от него[2]. Также к необуддизму относят японское социально-религиозное движение Сока Гаккай[3].


Александр Сергеевич думаю, что не совсем такого мнения. Он человек очень глубокий и хорошо разбирается в материале.

Вот здесь можно прочитать его статью

----------

Aion (09.06.2013), Ритл (09.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

А вот его интервью мне.

----------

Aion (09.06.2013), Ритл (09.06.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> А он и так доктор. У него диссертация по социальной роли буддийской Сангхи в Индокитае.


Как измельчали докторские диссертации...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Как измельчали докторские диссертации...


Почему измельчали? У него прекрасная диссертация.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Все это точка апон

----------


## Иляна

> Почему измельчали? У него прекрасная диссертация.


Вы испытываете личную приязнь к потерпевшему. 
Примерно как в "мимино" была личная неприязнь.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы испытываете личную приязнь к потерпевшему. 
> Примерно как в "мимино" была личная неприязнь.


Опять же не понял. Его диссертацию все читали?

----------


## Иляна

> Опять же не понял. Его диссертацию все читали?


Не читали  :Frown:

----------


## Ersh

> Почему измельчали? У него прекрасная диссертация.


Может и прекрасная, спору нет, но для докторской тема мелковата. Мое оценочное суждение

----------

Топпер- (10.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Может и прекрасная, спору нет, но для докторской тема мелковата. Мое оценочное суждение


Тему я навскидку, на память привёл. Возможно, что она как-то несколько по-другому звучала. Но, насколько помню, всё-равно по этой тематике. 
У Кира Булычёва, кстати говоря, и кандидатская и докторская (которые он защищал в семидесятые - восьмидесятые) тоже были посвящены роли Сангхи в Бирме.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.06.2013)

----------


## Ersh

Я сейчас буду придираться, потому что мне кажется поднятая тема про необуддизм надуманной. Это, конечно несправедливо, но...Так можно практически весь существующий ныне буддизм под необуддизм подверстать.

----------

Володя Володя (10.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.06.2013), Нико (11.06.2013), Ридонлиев (02.10.2014), Топпер- (10.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я сейчас буду придираться, потому что мне кажется поднятая тема про необуддизм надуманной. Это, конечно несправедливо, но...Так можно практически весь существующий ныне буддизм под необуддизм подверстать.


А примерно так дело и обстоит. Есть некотоыре общины, которые более-менее можно отнести к традиционным. В частности - этнические на Западе, или например общину, сконцентрированную вокруг нашего питерского Дацана и т.п. и, наверное, часть общин хотя бы пытающихся воспроизвести модели традиционного азиатского подхода.
Но очень немалая чать (если не большнинство) общин действительно придерживается необуддийского подхода. Либо откровенного, типа "квантового буддизма" (есть такие в Америке), либо в виде семинарской системы, либо в виде мирских инструкторов-учителей. И в любом случае здесь главным признаком будет нежелание воспроизводить традиционные формы буддийской жизни: монастрыри, храмы и монашескую Сангху. Если эти три составляющие даже не планируются к развитию, буддизм неизбежно превращается в необуддизм.

----------

Alex (10.06.2013), Богдан Б (10.06.2013)

----------


## Ersh

> А примерно так дело и обстоит. Есть некотоыре общины, которые более-менее можно отнести к традиционным. В частности - этнические на Западе, или например общину, сконцентрированную вокруг нашего питерского Дацана и т.п. и, наверное, часть общин хотя бы пытающихся воспроизвести модели традиционного азиатского подхода.
> Но очень немалая чать (если не большнинство) общин действительно придерживается необуддийского подхода. Либо откровенного, типа "квантового буддизма" (есть такие в Америке), либо в виде семинарской системы, либо в виде мирских инструкторов-учителей. И в любом случае здесь главным признаком будет нежелание воспроизводить традиционные формы буддийской жизни: монастрыри, храмы и монашескую Сангху. Если эти три составляющие даже не планируются к развитию, буддизм неизбежно превращается в необуддизм.


Ну так всегда было испокон веков. Буддизм ищет возможность адаптироваться. Что-то отомрет, что-то останется, но в радикально изменившемся обществе, буддизм не будет прежним.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну так всегда было испокон веков. Буддизм ищет возможность адаптироваться. Что-то отомрет, что-то останется, но в радикально изменившемся обществе, буддизм не будет прежним.


Если не остаётся бхиккхусангхи и монастырей - это уже не традиционный буддизм в любом случае. Единственное, что процесс умирания будет либо более медленным, либо более быстрым.

----------

Ersh (10.06.2013)

----------


## Ersh

Но уже сейчас в урбанизированном обществе монахам практически невозможно  держать обеты в чистоте.

----------


## Топпер

> Но уже сейчас в урбанизированном обществе монахам практически невозможно  держать обеты в чистоте.


Основные - вполне можно. Не основные можно отчищать.  А если со временем создать условия, то даже их можно не нарушать.

----------


## Ersh

> Основные - вполне можно. Не основные можно отчищать.  А если со временем создать условия, то даже их можно не нарушать.


В любом случае, традиционный буддийский монастрь, населенный монахами нетрадиционных национальностей уже не ТруЪ по классификации Агаджаняна.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В любом случае, традиционный буддийский монастрь, населенный монахами нетрадиционных национальностей уже не ТруЪ по классификации Агаджаняна.


А вот на этот счёт у меня, как раз таки и есть сомнения. По крайней мере при общении с ним, у меня не сложилось такого впечатления.

----------


## Ersh

> А вот на этот счёт у меня, как раз таки и есть сомнения. По крайней мере при общении с ним, у меня не сложилось такого впечатления.


А у меня после публикации в Википедии - сложилось. Будет очень интересно, если при очередных законодательных инициативах этот дискурс примут за проектный.

----------


## Топпер

> А у меня после публикации в Википедии - сложилось. Будет очень интересно, если при очередных законодательных инициативах этот дискурс примут за проектный.


Если речь о:



> Оле Нидала, Согьяла Ринпоче, Тхить Нят Ханя, Сун Сана и большого количества других западных и восточных учителей. По мнению доктора исторических наук А. С. Агаджаняна, данные представители необуддизма, несмотря на своё стремление принадлежать традиционному буддизму, имеют существенные отличия от него[2]. Также к необуддизму относят японское социально-религиозное движение Сока Гаккай[3].


То это действительно необуддийские организации т.к. они изначально строились по новым, отличным от традиционных принципам.
Если речь о:



> Появление необуддизма стало возможным благодаря интенсивной экспансии на Запад ряда буддийских школ в 1950—60-е годы. Тхеравада, дзэн, буддизм Чистой Земли, школа Нитирэна и ваджраяна получили распространение в странах Запада


То думаю, что Агаджаняна неправильно поняли.

----------


## Ersh

> То это действительно необуддийские организации т.к. они изначально строились по новым, отличным от традиционных принципам.


Я и говорю, пускай сформулирует и обоснует "традиционные принципы", тогда аргументация будет полной.



> То думаю, что Агаджаняна неправильно поняли.


Не без причин.

----------

Топпер- (10.06.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

А что буддизм Алмазного пути Оле Нидала это не необуддизм что ли? Тогда значит Классический, традиционный кАгью?

----------


## Ersh

> А что буддизм Алмазного пути Оле Нидала это не необуддизм что ли? Тогда значит Классический, традиционный кАгью?


А вы с тхеравадинами обсудите, что такое классический буддизм, они Вам глаза-то откроют на Кагъю

----------

Magan Poh (11.06.2013), Володя Володя (10.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.06.2013), Ридонлиев (02.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Агаджанян, Александр Сергеевич:
а) основные труды;
б) фрагменты автореферата кандидатской диссертации "Социально-политическая роль крестьянства в современной Бирме";
в) автореферат докторской диссертации "Мировоззрение буддизма и современная история стран Юго-Восточной Азии".

----------

Ersh (10.06.2013), Топпер- (10.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Лишнее

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А вы с тхеравадинами обсудите, что такое классический буддизм, они Вам глаза-то откроют на Кагъю


В межбуддийском разделе идет изложение основ медитации, где все различия между различными течениями буддизма полностью стерты, и рассматриваются общие для всех методики и источники. Более того, неоднократно слышал, как Шамарпа рекомендовал своим ученикам пройти курс Випассаны в одной из Юго-Восточных Стран, где распространена Тхеравада.

----------

Magan Poh (11.06.2013), Топпер- (10.06.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

...scip...  Статья в Википедии похоже давно уже, я вот рассматривая различные национальные версии буддизма - бурятский, калмыцкий, китайский, тибетский и так далее наткнулся на такую трактовку еще и пошерстил англоязычные ресурсы, где прочитал кучу интереснейших  тому подобных явлений, которые имели место в Китае и др странах, очень поучительно все это.

----------


## Greedy

> ...scip...  Статья в Википедии похоже давно уже


В википедии всегда можно посмотреть, когда статья была написана. Эта написана 20 февраля 2013. Тут на форуме кто-то даже об этом отписывался.

----------


## Поляков

> Есть некотоыре общины, которые более-менее можно отнести к традиционным. В частности - этнические на Западе, или например общину, сконцентрированную вокруг нашего питерского Дацана и т.п. и, наверное, часть общин хотя бы пытающихся воспроизвести модели традиционного азиатского подхода.


Это если принимать за традиционный подход когда миряне приносят деньги на церемонии или их самих приносят на отпевание. Не очень понятно, насколько эти этнические общины, сильно завязанные на национальные традиции, могут быть интересны и полезны людям из другой культурной среды. Особенно, если учесть что буддизм является религией мировой, в отличии прочих национальных культов. 




> И в любом случае здесь главным признаком будет нежелание воспроизводить традиционные формы буддийской жизни: монастрыри, храмы и монашескую Сангху.


Из приведенных в википедии организаций знаком только с дзэнскими (Кван Ум и организация Тхит Нят Хана), в обеих имеют место и монастыри, и храмы, и монахи. Но нет жесткого ролевого распределения - жречество с одной стороны, а паства с другой. Монахи и миряне практикуют дхарму совместно: живут вместе, работают вместе, учатся вместе и медитируют тоже вместе.

И я не стал бы называть подобное "новым буддизмом" - подобные организации существовали всегда. Как пример "Общество самадхи и праджня", которое создал корейский монах Чинуль (его роль в корейском буддизме сравнима с ролью Цонкапы в тибетском) во второй половине 12 века. И создано оно было как реакция на закрытость сангхи и возникающие из-за изолированности проблемы, на засилье ритуалов и проч. Общество насчитывало несколько сотен совместно практикующих дхарму монахов и мирян. Из-за большого количества участников и недостатка места были вынуждены построить новый монастырь, известный сейчас Сон Вон Са.

Судя по описанию, средневековые общества типа "Общество самадхи и праджня" представляет собой именно то, что А. С. Агаджанян "необуддизмом" применительно к современным организациям.

----------

Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

Тить Нат Хана они конечно неоправданно в список внесли.
Его учение основывается ислючительно на суттах Канона. Да, у него немного адоптированная к современной жизни "Виная", и он не комплексует по поводу единства религий в своём начале, но практику это и так понятно и этому учат все, начиная от Буддадаса Бхиккху и Аджан Сумедхо и тд.

С остальными не знаком, но Вика такая Вика.

----------


## Ho Shim

Статья - яркий случай использования метода подмены понятий и других манипуляций. Автор, на мой взгляд, толи некомпетентен толи ли, что еще хуже, предвзят в изучаемом вопросе. Начать с того, что перечисленные общины *Оле Нидала, Согьяла Ринпоче, Тхить Нят Ханя, Сун Сана* основаны учителями вполне _традиционного_ буддизма, имеющими все полномочия в рамках своих традиций учить так, как они считают нужным. Тут же к ним пристегнуты *и большого количества других западных и восточных учителей*. Но ведь понятно, что в каждом конкретном случае нужно смотреть на правила передачи учения непосредственно в той традиции, которую рассматриваешь. Странно, что доктор наук Агаджанян такого не знает. Вместо этого он предлагает свои критерии _традиционного_ и _нетрадиционного_. Носят там наряды и кланяются или нет. Лучше бы он и дальше писал про крестьян в Бирме. Про них хоть никто не знает ничего.  Далее, в этой-же статье, идет Аумсенрике стоящей в одном ряду с вышеперечисленными организациями. На этом рассмотрение данного памфлета можно уже заканчивать)

Далее вообще ужас. Про психотерапию, синкретизм и вовлеченность в социальную деятельность. А _традиционный буддизм_ чем занимается? Этот человек вообще буддизм изучал в традиционно буддистких странах? Это в китайском корейском японском буддизме нет синкретизма?

Статью на сайте Тхеравады даже обсуждать неловко как-то. Человек берется судить о сути религии в терминах политпропаганды))



> Интересно, что медитация всегда была центральной частью буддийской эзотерики, но исключительно монашеской и «виртуозной».


То есть, человек знает про дзэн чуть больше, чем ничего)

----------

Magan Poh (11.06.2013), Vladiimir (11.06.2013), Володя Володя (11.06.2013), Ридонлиев (02.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Название «Аум Синрикё» восходит к санскритскому слову «аум» (что означает Вселенная), следующую за «синрикё» (слово написано кандзи); приблизительное значение «учение истины». В английском языке Аум Синрикё часто переводится как «Supreme truth», то есть «высшая истина».[8] В январе 2000 года[8] организация изменила название на «Алеф» — по первой букве семитских алфавитов. Также был изменён и логотип. В настоящее время она находится под гласным надзором японских полиции и спецслужб.[2][4]

В 1995 году группа заявила, что имеет 9000 участников в Японии и не менее 40 000 человек по всему миру. Сам Асахара заявлял, что у него до 10 000 членов[14]; согласно данным Вести.ру в период расцвета секты «в неё входили 15 тысяч человек»[15].
В январе 2000 года, по оценкам государственных органов Японии, членство Аум синрикё/Алеф официально составляет 1650 человек в Японии и около 300 в России[10][11][16].
На начало 2004 года, по данным портала Lenta.ru, количество членов Аум Синрикё не превышало 1000 человек[14]; Вести.ру в 2003 и 2004 годах сообщал, что «в секте остается более 1,6 тыс последователей», и, со ссылкой на японских следователей, — «около 300 приверженцев [...] она имеет и в России.»[2][15]

----------


## Ho Shim

2 года назад. Новые тенденции в современном западном буддизме Там же и Агаджанян обсуждается.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Кстати, к слову о бумагах, ведь Секу Асахара тоже имел какие то бумажки от гималайских гуру. Да и его секту в Японии не запрещали и поныне действует.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Необуддийские религиозные организации были еще в средние века широко распространены в Китае. С целью борьбы с монгольскими захватчиками, например.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Статья - яркий случай использования метода подмены понятий и других манипуляций. Автор, на мой взгляд, толи некомпетентен толи ли, что еще хуже, предвзят в изучаемом вопросе. Начать с того, что перечисленные общины *Оле Нидала, Согьяла Ринпоче, Тхить Нят Ханя, Сун Сана* основаны учителями вполне _традиционного_ буддизма, имеющими все полномочия в рамках своих традиций учить так, как они считают нужным. Тут же к ним пристегнуты *и большого количества других западных и восточных учителей*. Но ведь понятно, что в каждом конкретном случае нужно смотреть на правила передачи учения непосредственно в той традиции, которую рассматриваешь. Странно, что доктор наук Агаджанян такого не знает. Вместо этого он предлагает свои критерии _традиционного_ и _нетрадиционного_. Носят там наряды и кланяются или нет. Лучше бы он и дальше писал про крестьян в Бирме. Про них хоть никто не знает ничего.  Далее, в этой-же статье, идет Аумсенрике стоящей в одном ряду с вышеперечисленными организациями. На этом рассмотрение данного памфлета можно уже заканчивать)
> 
> Далее вообще ужас. Про психотерапию, синкретизм и вовлеченность в социальную деятельность. А _традиционный буддизм_ чем занимается? Этот человек вообще буддизм изучал в традиционно буддистких странах? Это в китайском корейском японском буддизме нет синкретизма?
> 
> Статью на сайте Тхеравады даже обсуждать неловко как-то. Человек берется судить о сути религии в терминах политпропаганды))
> 
> То есть, человек знает про дзэн чуть больше, чем ничего)


Из приведенных в списке имен, знакомо только имя Оле Нидала, про его новые методики давно уже всем все известно и говорилось не однократно, поэтому промолчу. Про остальных почти ничего не знаю, но вот как туда Ринпоче попал не представляю даже. Такие статейки может пишут с подачи последователей РПЦ?

----------


## Нико

> Название «Аум Синрикё» восходит к санскритскому слову «аум» (что означает Вселенная), следующую за «синрикё» (слово написано кандзи); приблизительное значение «учение истины». В английском языке Аум Синрикё часто переводится как «Supreme truth», то есть «высшая истина».[8] В январе 2000 года[8] организация изменила название на «Алеф» — по первой букве семитских алфавитов. Также был изменён и логотип. В настоящее время она находится под гласным надзором японских полиции и спецслужб.[2][4]
> 
> В 1995 году группа заявила, что имеет 9000 участников в Японии и не менее 40 000 человек по всему миру. Сам Асахара заявлял, что у него до 10 000 членов[14]; согласно данным Вести.ру в период расцвета секты «в неё входили 15 тысяч человек»[15].
> В январе 2000 года, по оценкам государственных органов Японии, членство Аум синрикё/Алеф официально составляет 1650 человек в Японии и около 300 в России[10][11][16].
> На начало 2004 года, по данным портала Lenta.ru, количество членов Аум Синрикё не превышало 1000 человек[14]; Вести.ру в 2003 и 2004 годах сообщал, что «в секте остается более 1,6 тыс последователей», и, со ссылкой на японских следователей, — «около 300 приверженцев [...] она имеет и в России.»[2][15]


Я думаю, данные о количестве адептов АУМ Синрикё в этом источнике ЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНО занижены.

----------


## Борис Оширов

из статьи про Аум синрикё:



> Возможные связи с Далай-ламой
>  Китайская газета «Жэньминь жибао» утверждает, что «большинство вероучений и религиозных требований „Аум синрикё“ заимствовано у Далай-ламы», а «без поддержки Далай-ламы Сёко Асахаре не удалось бы создать его религиозную империю, а также не удалось бы так успешно за короткие несколько лет фантастическим образом выскочить со странствующего лекаря и незначительного уголовного мошенника на высоту одного из религиозных лидеров Японии».


"Жэньминь жибао" конечно же, очень "авторитетный" источник... Жалко только, что не прослежена связь Асахары с римским папой - ведь Асахара объявлял себя и Христом.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Я думаю, данные о количестве адептов АУМ Синрикё в этом источнике ЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНО занижены.


Там со ссылкой на японских следователей цифры указаны, хотя по не официальным данным может быть и гораздо больше.

----------


## Володя Володя

Кстати, в общине Согьял Римпоче есть что-то сектанское, тут у нас показывают представителей их общины в буддийской передаче, и они у меня почемуто ассоциируются со свидетелями иегова среди христиан. Тоесть сам Согьял Римпоче очень любит компанию голивудских звёзд, вроде были проблемы с его либидо, и он вроде говорит своим членам носить классические костюмы с галстуками, членство надо платить и тд... вообщем у меня на этих основаниях имеются пару стереотипов и проэкций

----------


## Нико

> Тоесть сам Согьял Римпоче очень любит компанию голивудских звёзд, вроде были проблемы с его либидо, и он вроде говорит своим членам носить классические костюмы с галстуками, членство надо платить и тд... вообщем у меня на этих основаниях имеются пару стереотипов и проэкций


Основание для подозрения в сектантстве -- это большая любовь к компании голливудских звёзд? "Вроде бы проблемы с либидо"? "Вроде" рекомендация "своим членам" носить классические костюмы с галстуками? И "членство надо платить"? Интересные основания. Посмотрите пару фоток с коллективных ретритов под руководством Согьяла Риноче. Не похоже на клуб элегантно одетых джентльменов. И Стивен Сигал с Мадонной там не были замечены.  :Cool:

----------


## Володя Володя

> Основание для подозрения в сектантстве -- это большая любовь к компании голливудских звёзд? "Вроде бы проблемы с либидо"? "Вроде" рекомендация "своим членам" носить классические костюмы с галстуками? И "членство надо платить"? Интересные основания. Посмотрите пару фоток с коллективных ретритов под руководством Согьяла Риноче. Не похоже на клуб элегантно одетых джентльменов. И Стивен Сигал с Мадонной там не были замечены.


Согьял Ринпоче в 1993 году снялся в фильме Бернардо Бертолуччи «Маленький Будда» в роли Кенпо Тензина[15].
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...jpg?uselang=ru Фото с Ричардом Гиром.
 Оливье Рорищ - глава одной из европейских общин "Ригпа"
Информацию о (неоднократных) проблемах с либидо Римпоче я видил гдето тут в разделе Дзогчен.

Я ничего не знаю об истиности его учения, даже читал его комментарий к Бардо Тодол, тем не менее в этом есть что-то от "свидетелей".

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> из статьи про Аум синрикё:
> 
> "Жэньминь жибао" конечно же, очень "авторитетный" источник... Жалко только, что не прослежена связь Асахары с римским папой - ведь Асахара объявлял себя и Христом.


 Во время первой встречи Далай-лама обратился к Сёко Асахаре со следующими словами: «дорогой друг, буддизм в Японии пришел в упадок, если так будет и впредь, то буддизм исчезнет с земли Японии. Ты обязан распространять настоящий буддизм на твоей Родине, ты — самый подходящий человек, поскольку ты понимаешь мысль Будды. Я рад, что именно ты несешь ответственность за эту работу, так как тем самым ты помогаешь мне».[19]
В 1989 году Асахара подарил Далай-ламе XIV $100 тысяч, получив взамен от него диплом и рекомендательные письма, где среди прочего просил японское правительство освободить Аум Синрикё, благодаря чему Аум Синрикё была признана в Японии. Далай-лама XIV назвал Сёко Асахару «очень способным духовным наставником», а Аум Синрикё назвал как «распространитель буддизма Махаяны, и секту, способную подталкивать публику в доброте».[19]

----------


## Нико

> Во время первой встречи Далай-лама обратился к Сёко Асахаре со следующими словами: «дорогой друг, буддизм в Японии пришел в упадок, если так будет и впредь, то буддизм исчезнет с земли Японии. Ты обязан распространять настоящий буддизм на твоей Родине, ты — самый подходящий человек, поскольку ты понимаешь мысль Будды. Я рад, что именно ты несешь ответственность за эту работу, так как тем самым ты помогаешь мне».[19]
> В 1989 году Асахара подарил Далай-ламе XIV $100 тысяч, получив взамен от него диплом и рекомендательные письма, где среди прочего просил японское правительство освободить Аум Синрикё, благодаря чему Аум Синрикё была признана в Японии. Далай-лама XIV назвал Сёко Асахару «очень способным духовным наставником», а Аум Синрикё назвал как «распространитель буддизма Махаяны, и секту, способную подталкивать публику в доброте».[19]


Ссылки где?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Ссылки где?


Взято из Википедии

----------


## Нико

> Взято из Википедии


Гмм. Тут уже говорилось о "подлинности" Википедии. Гляньте там ещё про Стивена Сигала, и про якобы 40 миллионов долларов, за которые он получил титул тулку.

----------


## Иляна

Неужто Асахара буддизм распространял? Он же себя инкарнацией Шивы считал. Как может инкарнация Шивы распространять буддизм?

----------


## Нико

> Информацию о (неоднократных) проблемах с либидо Римпоче я видил гдето тут в разделе Дзогчен.





> Я ничего не знаю об истиности его учения, даже читал его комментарий к Бардо Тодол, тем не менее в этом есть что-то от "свидетелей".


"Видел где-то", "ничего не знаю об истинности", но "тем не менее".

----------


## Иляна

Надо попытаться найти источники, на которые опирался автор википедийной статьи. Занятно.

----------


## Нико

> Неужто Асахара буддизм распространял? Он же себя инкарнацией Шивы считал. Как может инкарнация Шивы распространять буддизм?


Вы больше верьте Вике.

----------

Вантус (12.06.2013), Фил (11.06.2013)

----------


## Иляна

Да врут они. Про особую милость Далай-ламы к Асахаре писала китайская газета Жэньминь жибао. Китайцы его по понятным причинам не любят, отсюда и подметные письма.

----------

Нико (11.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

Можно ещё на досуге поинтересоваться линией преемственности Согьяла Ринпоче, т.е. кем были его Учителя.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Вы больше верьте Вике.


http://www.trimondi.de/SDLE/Part-2-13.htm  тут еще что то есть

----------

Иляна (11.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> http://www.trimondi.de/SDLE/Part-2-13.htm  тут еще что то есть


© Copyright 2003 – Victor & Victoria Trimondi

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Кстати, в общине Согьял Римпоче есть что-то сектанское, тут у нас показывают представителей их общины в буддийской передаче, и они у меня почемуто ассоциируются со свидетелями иегова среди христиан. Тоесть сам Согьял Римпоче очень любит компанию голивудских звёзд, вроде были проблемы с его либидо, и он вроде говорит своим членам носить классические костюмы с галстуками, членство надо платить и тд... вообщем у меня на этих основаниях имеются пару стереотипов и проэкций


Я бы поосторожней бы отнесся бы к скоропалительным выводам относительно лАм со званиями римпоче. Конечно, в свете борьбы за паству многие нео буддийские организации во все времена всегда начинали с того, что везде видели жуликов и воров в Сангхе, усиленно в этом всех убеждали, чтобы выставить себя во всем белом. Но, я бы не стал бы уподобляться им.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Новаторство Согьяла Римпоче, который основал традицию Ригпа, для продвижения буддизма на западе здесь видимо имелось ввиду.

----------


## Володя Володя

> "Видел где-то", "ничего не знаю об истинности", но "тем не менее".


Я сам был удвлён когда узнал что Согьял Римпоче не контролирует своё либидо и что это не первый раз, там даже ЕСДЛ дал своё мнение по этому вопросу. Мне лично всё равно кто с кем спит, просто это не комильфо, и актёром быть тоже не комильфо, и свою собственную школу создавать и раскольнической деятельностью знаиматься тоже не комильфо.

Между прочим, когда я узнал об этом, то я только начинал интерисоваться буддизмом, и это поведение некоторых Римпоче, меня огорчили и я отбросил ТБ как не еффективное учение, и я это даже рад что был раз-очарован.




> Можно ещё на досуге поинтересоваться линией преемственности Согьяла Ринпоче, т.е. кем были его Учителя.


Его учителя, это его учителя. Думаю они бы небыли рады такому публичному поведению его ученика.

Дутия саракани сутта: Саракани (II)
СН 55.25 

...
Представь, Маханама, плохое поле, с плохой почвой, пни на котором не выкорчеваны, а посаженные на поле семена были бы разбиты, испорчены, повреждены ветром и солнцем, не плодоносные, не ухоженные, и с неба не лило бы достаточно дождя. Могло бы стать так, чтобы эти семена дали рост, прибавление, распространение?»
«Нет, Господин».
«Точно также, Маханама, бывает так, когда Дхамма плохо разъяснена, плохо провозглашена, не ведёт к освобождению, не ведёт к покою, поведана тем, кто не является полностью просветлённым. Это, я говорю, схоже с плохим полем. И вот ученик пребывает в этой Дхамме, практикует в соответствии с ней, практикует правильно, ведёт себя соответствующе. Это, я говорю, схоже с плохим семенем. 
Представь, Маханама, хорошее поле, с хорошей почвой, тщательно отчищенное от пней, а посаженные семена были бы не разбитыми, не испорченными, не повреждёнными ветром и солнцем, плодоносные, ухоженные, и с неба лило бы достаточно дождя. Могло бы стать так, чтобы эти семена дали рост, прибавление, распространение?» 
«Да, Господин».
«Точно также, Маханама, бывает так, когда Дхамма хорошо разъяснена, хорошо провозглашена, ведёт к освобождению, ведёт к покою, поведана тем, кто является полностью просветлённым. Это, я говорю, схоже с хорошим полем. И вот ученик пребывает в этой Дхамме, практикует в соответствии с ней, практикует правильно, ведёт себя соответствующе. Это, я говорю, схоже с хорошим семенем. Так что уж говорить о Саракани из клана Сакьев! Маханама, Саракани из клана Сакьев выполнил обучение в момент смерти». 
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...i-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Топпер

> Это если принимать за традиционный подход когда миряне приносят деньги на церемонии или их самих приносят на отпевание.


У вас какое-то стереотипно-негативное восприятие традиционных форм религиозной жизни. 



> Не очень понятно, насколько эти этнические общины, сильно завязанные на национальные традиции, могут быть интересны и полезны людям из другой культурной среды. Особенно, если учесть что буддизм является религией мировой, в отличии прочих национальных культов.


Ну вот например, насколько наша бурятская диаспора в Дацане интересна людям из другой культурной среды?
Я европейских прихожан в Дацане довольно много знаю. Тех, которые органично влились в жизнь общины. Соответственно делаю выводы, что роль бурятской диаспоры в сохранении традиционной буддийской жизни положительна.



> Из приведенных в википедии организаций знаком только с дзэнскими (Кван Ум и организация Тхит Нят Хана), в обеих имеют место и монастыри, и храмы, и монахи. Но нет жесткого ролевого распределения - жречество с одной стороны, а паства с другой. Монахи и миряне практикуют дхарму совместно: живут вместе, работают вместе, учатся вместе и медитируют тоже вместе.


Это всё не очень правильно. Будда проводил чёткое деление даже между саманерами и бхиккху. О мирянах и речи нет. Нежелание признавать разницы и сознательное снижение статуса Сангхи в перспективе приводит к её исчезновению. Это - совершенно очевидный момент. Ибо если можно жить ни в чём себе не отказывая, то зачем принимать обеты? Везде, где роль бхиккху оспаривается, буддизм рано или поздно секуляризируется и место бхиккху начинают занимать разные миряне вплоть до  странствующих учителей-домохозяек. Это всё ведёт к упадку Дхаммы.



> И я не стал бы называть подобное "новым буддизмом" - подобные организации существовали всегда. Как пример "Общество самадхи и праджня", которое создал корейский монах Чинуль (его роль в корейском буддизме сравнима с ролью Цонкапы в тибетском) во второй половине 12 века. И создано оно было как реакция на закрытость сангхи и возникающие из-за изолированности проблемы, на засилье ритуалов и проч. Общество насчитывало несколько сотен совместно практикующих дхарму монахов и мирян.


Это не "всегда" - это 800 лет.



> Судя по описанию, средневековые общества типа "Общество самадхи и праджня" представляет собой именно то, что А. С. Агаджанян "необуддизмом" применительно к современным организациям.


Да, процесс секуляризации начался ещё в Азии. Собственно говоря первым таким адептом стал Махадева с его вопросами по статусу Араханта.

----------

Богдан Б (12.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

> Это всё не очень правильно. Будда проводил чёткое деление даже между саманерами и бхиккху. О мирянах и речи нет. Нежелание признавать разницы и сознательное снижение статуса Сангхи в перспективе приводит к её исчезновению. Это - совершенно очевидный момент. Ибо если можно жить ни в чём себе не отказывая, то зачем принимать обеты? Везде, где роль бхиккху оспаривается, буддизм рано или поздно секуляризируется и место бхиккху начинают занимать разные миряне вплоть до  странствующих учителей-домохозяек. Это всё ведёт к упадку Дхаммы.


Кстати может быть эта апроксимация статусов мотивированна тем что мол больше нету 100% чистой сангхи и с уходом Будды воссоздать оригинальную Сангху, с большой буквы С, будет не совсем возможно. Это конечно ложно направленное рассуждение, но оно у меня возникло потомучто знаю что в главном монастыре Тить Нат Хана, который называется "Сливовая Деревня", и они там посадили 1250 (по память) сливовых деревьев в честь всех Бхиккху оригинаьной Сангхи Будда Готамы. Тоесть как бы так... Интерпритировать можно по разному.

----------


## Ho Shim

Я предполагал, что этим все закончится или начнется где-то на третьей странице обсуждения)

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я предполагал, что этим все закончится или начнется где-то на третьей странице обсуждения)


Конечно. Это же очевидные вещи  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати может быть эта апроксимация статусов мотивированна тем что мол больше нету 100% чистой сангхи и с уходом Будды воссоздать оригинальную Сангху, с большой буквы С, будет не совсем возможно. Это конечно ложно направленное рассуждение, но оно у меня возникло потомучто знаю что в главном монастыре Тить Нат Хана, который называется "Сливовая Деревня", и они там посадили 1250 (по память) сливовых деревьев в честь всех Бхиккху оригинаьной Сангхи Будда Готамы. Тоесть как бы так... Интерпритировать можно по разному.


Пока у монаха не было параджики он монах и линия Упасампады может передаваться далее.

----------

Богдан Б (12.06.2013), Володя Володя (11.06.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Щас вот читал новостную ленту Гугл и наткнулся на статью о законе защиты прав верующих и вот в свете всех этих дебатах осенила мысль, что любая нео буддийская религиозная организация может запросто и в суд подать, не только на докторов исторических наук, но и любого, кто по их мнению их оскорбляет. То есть, получается, что секты, которые официально зарегистрированы нельзя будет уличить в их сектантской деятельности....

----------

Велеслав (14.06.2013), Володя Володя (11.06.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Ссылки где?





> Вы больше верьте Вике.


Особенность википедии в том, что материал там берётся не из головы писателей статей, а из других источников. И за каждым, более-менее, серьёзным утверждение стоит указание на источник, откуда эта информация взята. И нет никаких проблем посмотреть, откуда тот или иной пассаж был взять. А если источник не указан, то добросовестные посетители прямо в статье и помечают, что "источник не указан".

Есть, конечно, мусорные статьи, которые написаны непонятно кем с непонятно каким знаниями. Но такие статьи долго не живут.
В остальном же статьи в википедии отражают объективное положение дел - не край науки или самых последних данных, а информацию, прошедшую через авторитетные источники, научные либо публицистические.

----------

Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта.

----------

Володя Володя (11.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.06.2013)

----------

